# Die perfekte Tour?



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Forum!
Die Abende werden immer länger, die trails immer schlammiger, die Füße immer kälter...
Zeit für die Tourenplanung 2016.
Aus der Erfahrung einiger selbst organisierter Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen bilden für mich folgende Punkte den Rahmen einer gelungenen Tour:
1. Möglichst wenig Asphalt, viel Trailanteil
2. Trails bis max. S2, gerne viel S0/S1
3. Lift/Seilbahn nur im Ausnahmefall
4. im Mittel 2.000 HM, 1 Stunde Schieben/Tragen pro Tag o. k. (wenn es lohnt)
5. Gesunde Mischung aus echter Bergeinsamkeit und den Annehmlichkeiten moderner Infrastruktur
6. Rundtour (kein lästiger Transfer, Fahrspaß bis zum letzten Tag)

Unter Beachtung dieser 6 Punkte ist eine Tourenplanung entstanden, welche ihr euch hier näher anschauen könnt:

*AKTUALISIERT: 13.01.2016*

Tag 1 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...n-valduina-fuorclasesvenna-s-charl/105391270/
Tag 2 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ainas-ofenpass-gallo-trela-livigno/105391286/
Tag 3 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/sondrio/livigno-vallaccia-viola-poschiavo/105408826/
Tag 4 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...celerina-suvrettaloop-bever-es-cha/105431835/
Tag 5 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...-berguen-ducanfurggla-sertig-davos/105431872/
Tag 6 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/graubuenden/davos-carnaeirjoch-gaschurn/105391904/
Tag 7 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...einisjoch-ischgl-fimberpass-sur-en/105391907/

Einige Abschnitte bin ich schon gefahren, einiges ist auch Neuland.

Insbesondere würde mich interessieren:
Tag 1: Hat schon mal jemand die Fuorcla Sesvenna gemacht ? Gab wohl mal in der ride einen Bericht darüber.
Tag 6: Carnäirjoch (Davos nach Gaschurn) schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip und jede Anregung. Ich hab mir vorgenommen, Verbesserungen/Korrekturen immer gleich einzupflegen, so dass die möglichst "perfekte" Tour auch allen Interessierten zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Denzinger (9. Dezember 2015)

Moin Moin Christian,
den Bericht in der Ride hatte ich gelesen und mir die Tour dann auf die to do Liste gesetzt wo sie immer noch steht. Sollte aber in Dein Anforderungsprofil passen. Falls ich den Bericht noch finde (hoffe ich vergesse es heute Abend nicht) bekommst eine Pdf.
Im übrigen vielen Dank für die Tourplanung, die fast gleiche Tour habe ich schon seit Längerem im Kopf, allerdings möchte ich von Davos über den Scalettapass zurück ins Inntal und die Tour somit um einen Tag verkürzen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (9. Dezember 2015)

um es mit Pep zu sagen: super super super.

genau an so einem Loop war ich auch am rumplanen - jetzt habe ich nichts mehr zu tun....

Schon mal ein dickes Danke an Christian, dass er "teilt"

Was haltet ihr von Variante 8 Tage
1) St.Anton-Ischgl
8) Davos-St.Anton

Nachteil: Tag 1 ist Bikerhighway, Tag 8 müsste gehen - Strecke to be defined

Oder bei Cschaeff noch einen Tag Bahnentour St. Moritz oder Davos einplanen?


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2015)

@Denzinger
Der Bericht aus der ride wäre natürlich schön 
Scalettapass hatte ich auch erst überlegt, aber in der aktuellen ride war ein schöner Bericht über den trail von Filisur nach Davos, den würde ich gerne mal machen
@McNulty
St.Anton-Ischgl finde ich persönlich nicht so spannend - dann lieber Tag 4 nur bis St.-Moritz und am Tag 5 Corviglia-Flowtrail und Suvrettaloop mit Seilbahnen und dann bis Bever


----------



## McNulty (9. Dezember 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> dann lieber Tag 4 nur bis St.-Moritz und am Tag 5 Corviglia-Flowtrail und Suvrettaloop mit Seilbahnen und dann bis Bever



Würde ich auch zu tendieren


----------



## Denzinger (9. Dezember 2015)

Oder eine Runde in Davos über Strela und Durana
St Moritz ist die Tour 672 zu empfehlen kannst an den Flowtrail ranhängen, fahrtechnisch nicht anspruchsvoll aber ein super Panorama


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Dezember 2015)

ERROR #404: Suche nach Fitness

Da hier ja einige vertreten sind, die lange Touren fahren können:
Als Zaungast schaue ich oft wehmütig auf die Daten, schwelge in Erinnerungen und stelle fest, dass ich bereits nach dem ersten Tag komplett platt wäre. Wenn nicht, dann aber nach dem zweiten ganz sicher.

Um mir zu Weihnachten eine Perspektive zu geben bitte ich euch um Hinweise/Tipps:
Wieviele Stunden/Kilometer/Höhenmeter verbringt Ihr im Jahr mit Sport um solche Touren fahren zu können und dann hoffentlich sogar noch Spaß zu haben.

Mir geht es nicht um Trainings- und Ernährungspläne sondern "nur" um eine Einordnung, wieviel mehr ich machen müßte.

Ich danke euch 
Roudy


----------



## McNulty (10. Dezember 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Tag 6: Carnäirjoch (Davos nach Gaschurn) schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?



Google zu Carnäirajoch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-uebers-carnaeirajoch.156107/

http://www.seracjoe.de/html/garda___oberstdorf (Tag 6)

Scheint also zu gehen - wenn man geht ;-)


----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Google zu Carnäirajoch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-uebers-carnaeirajoch.156107/
> 
> http://www.seracjoe.de/html/garda___oberstdorf (Tag 6)
> ...


AUTSCH! Hört sich nicht so gut an! Dann vielleicht doch besser übers Schlappiner Joch?


----------



## Denzinger (10. Dezember 2015)

Oder dann doch über den Scaletta ins Inntal und am "freien Tag" einen Ehrenrunde in Davos.

http://www.trail.ch/
da kannst auch mal suchen


----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2015)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Oder dann doch über den Scaletta ins Inntal und am "freien Tag" einen Ehrenrunde in Davos.
> 
> http://www.trail.ch/
> da kannst auch mal suchen


Dann hätte ich allerdings die Strecke von S-Chanf zur Alp Funtauna doppelt...

Was sich vielleicht noch anbietet: Davos-Klosters-Vereina-Flesspass-Flüelapassstraße-Inntal. Würde halt der Fimberpass wegfallen. Den fand ich allerdings schon sehr nett. Schwierig, wenns überall so schön ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ERROR #404: Suche nach Fitness
> 
> Da hier ja einige vertreten sind, die lange Touren fahren können:
> Als Zaungast schaue ich oft wehmütig auf die Daten, schwelge in Erinnerungen und stelle fest, dass ich bereits nach dem ersten Tag komplett platt wäre. Wenn nicht, dann aber nach dem zweiten ganz sicher.
> ...


Hey @roudy_da_tree,
ich werde dieses Jahr so um 11.000 km fahren
5.000 km Trekkingrad (Fahrten zur Arbeit)
2.000 km Rennrad
4.000 km MTB
So lange musst Du aber sicher nicht auf dem Bock sitzen, um einen interessanten Alpencross zu fahren. Gerade wenn Du früher gut dabei warst...


----------



## McNulty (10. Dezember 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht doch besser übers Schlappiner Joch?



Ich zitiere den Gott des Alpentriathlons (Fahren-schieben-tragen) Achim Zahn:
"Nach Klosters wird es noch einmal richtig hart. Erst erfordert das steile Sträßchen hinauf in das Bergdorf Schlappin Standvermögen. Dann verlangt die am Ende sehr ruppige Naturstraße zur verträumten Kübliser Alp eine vorausschauende Fahrweise. Schließlich nagt der anstrengende Marsch über das C.joch zur Tübinger Hütte in der Silvretta an den Reserven. Lohn der Mühen ist eine einsame, noch fast unberührte Berglandschaft mit Postkartenansichten. Bei schlechten Verhältnissen würde ich die kürzere Variante über das von der Heckmair-Route bekannte Schlappiner Joch wählen"
Hoch: 60 min schieben; Runter 40 min Schieben.

Also - scheint machbar zu sein - aber ist vorletzter Tag und wie immer hängt es von der Gesamtsituation ab ;-)


----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich zitiere den Gott des Alpentriathlons (Fahren-schieben-tragen) Achim Zahn:
> "Nach Klosters wird es noch einmal richtig hart. Erst erfordert das steile Sträßchen hinauf in das Bergdorf Schlappin Standvermögen. Dann verlangt die am Ende sehr ruppige Naturstraße zur verträumten Kübliser Alp eine vorausschauende Fahrweise. Schließlich nagt der anstrengende Marsch über das C.joch zur Tübinger Hütte in der Silvretta an den Reserven. Lohn der Mühen ist eine einsame, noch fast unberührte Berglandschaft mit Postkartenansichten. Bei schlechten Verhältnissen würde ich die kürzere Variante über das von der Heckmair-Route bekannte Schlappiner Joch wählen"
> Hoch: 60 min schieben; Runter 40 min Schieben.
> 
> Also - scheint machbar zu sein - aber ist vorletzter Tag und wie immer hängt es von der Gesamtsituation ab ;-)


fast unberührte Berglandschaft - sollte einem 2 Stunden schieben wert sein!?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Dezember 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Hey @roudy_da_tree,
> ich werde dieses Jahr so um 11.000 km fahren
> 5.000 km Trekkingrad (Fahrten zur Arbeit)
> 2.000 km Rennrad
> ...


 
Danke 
Deine Zahlen zur Orientierung schützen schonmal vor Enttäuschung und Übermut und mahnen zu sorgfältiger Vorbereitung.
Dann werde ich euch lesend begleiten und kleiner anfangen 
30%-40% deiner Umfänge kriege ich bei bleibenden Tagesablauf in meinem Leben unter 
Danke


----------



## dede (11. Dezember 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Danke
> Deine Zahlen zur Orientierung schützen schonmal vor Enttäuschung und Übermut und mahnen zu sorgfältiger Vorbereitung.
> Dann werde ich euch lesend begleiten und kleiner anfangen
> 30%-40% deiner Umfänge kriege ich bei bleibenden Tagesablauf in meinem Leben unter
> Danke


 
30%-40% dieser Jahresleistung reichen auf jeden Fall aus um eine derartige Alpenüberquerung mit Spaß zu absolvieren (zumindest wenn du diese Trainingsleistung nicht zum ersten Mal in deinem Leben abspulst)! Viel wichtiger ist die entsprechende Fahrtechnik (auch um Unfälle etc. zu vermeiden), eine gewisse mentale "Belastbarkeit" (oder auf gut Deutsch: der Wille sich auch mal Durchzubeißen) sowie eine entsprechende Vorbereitung für den Rücken und dein Hinterteil.
Ich bin in den letzten 3 Jahren keine 2.000 km auf dem Bike gesessen und hab trotzdem 3 durchaus anspruchsvolle Transalps in der Zeit hinter mich gebracht. Ok, treib natürlich sonst auch reichlich Sport mit einem gewissen Leistungsanspruch, aber machbar ist das mit "nur" 1.000 "Trainingskilometern" ebenfalls....


----------



## cschaeff (11. Dezember 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Danke
> Deine Zahlen zur Orientierung schützen schonmal vor Enttäuschung und Übermut und mahnen zu sorgfältiger Vorbereitung.
> Dann werde ich euch lesend begleiten und kleiner anfangen
> 30%-40% deiner Umfänge kriege ich bei bleibenden Tagesablauf in meinem Leben unter
> Danke


Die 11.000 km fahre ich ohne jegliches Trainingskonzept, sondern nur nach Lust und Laune (nach trainingswissenschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten vermutlich zum Haare raufen). Wenn Du vor der Tour 2.000 km wirklich zielgerichtet trainierst, kannst Du so was fahren (Gesundheit und frühere sportliche Vorbelastung vorausgesetzt). Sachte die Umfänge steigern, Regeneration nicht vernachlässigen, früh mit Rucksack trainieren, Zwei- oder Dreitagestouren nach Möglichkeit einbauen - passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonsi (11. Dezember 2015)

Anbei noch ein landschaft- u. fahrtechnisches Upgrade zu Etappe 5:
ab Bergün aufwärts durch das Val Stugl - ca. 1h schieben/ tragen auf's Ducanfurgga - Holytrail runter ins Sertigtal
Alternative zu Et. 6:
von Klosters runter bis Küblis - hoch nach St. Antönien -Garschina Hütte - Trail zum Schweizer Tor - ca. 30min schieben zum Öfapass - Lindauer Hütte - Montafon
Ride safe!
Fonsi


----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Hey @roudy_da_tree,
> ich werde dieses Jahr so um 11.000 km fahren
> 5.000 km Trekkingrad (Fahrten zur Arbeit)
> 2.000 km Rennrad
> ...




Mein Ziel für einen AX sind möglichst ca. 1600 km bis Ende Juli, mehr schaff ich nie. Dafür sind die aber hauptsächlich Spaß, Lust und gute Laune-km. 
Wichtig 





cschaeff schrieb:


> ..... früh mit Rucksack trainieren, Zwei- oder Dreitagestouren _möglichst im Gebirge_ nach Möglichkeit einbauen - passt schon


----------



## cschaeff (13. Dezember 2015)

Fonsi schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein landschaft- u. fahrtechnisches Upgrade zu Etappe 5:
> ab Bergün aufwärts durch das Val Stugl - ca. 1h schieben/ tragen auf's Ducanfurgga - Holytrail runter ins Sertigtal
> Alternative zu Et. 6:
> von Klosters runter bis Küblis - hoch nach St. Antönien -Garschina Hütte - Trail zum Schweizer Tor - ca. 30min schieben zum Öfapass - Lindauer Hütte - Montafon
> ...


Hey @Fonsi,
vielen Dank für Deine Tips! Wie schwer ist die Abfahrt ins Sertigtal? Würdest Du diese Streckenführung der Variante Filisur-Davos (The Alps Trail Davos) vorziehen?
Schweizer Tor hört sich auch gut an, allerdings gehts dann schon recht weit ins Montafon nach Norden. Da wird es lang am letzten Tal bis Sur En. Kennst Du das Carnäirjoch und kannst Du was dazu berichten?
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## re lax (13. Dezember 2015)

Du hast Dir den Alps Trail ja in der falschen Richtung vorgenommen, ab Rinerhorn macht das sicher Spaß, vorher bin ich nicht überzeugt.
Ich würde auch die Ducanfurgga nehmen.


----------



## McNulty (13. Dezember 2015)

Fonsi schrieb:


> Klosters runter bis Küblis


Bei der Variante wäre es dann besser gleich über den Duranna-Pass nach Küblis, oder? Müsste/könnte man doch mit der Parsennbahn hochfahren.
Wenn schon Parseen-Bahn dann könnte man (jeweils einen ;-) Abschnitt der Bahnentour (http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php/davos-klosters) einbauen (rüber zum Gotschna und runter - direkt weissfluh und runter) - ob dass noch in die Tagesetappe passt weiss ich nicht.
Bahn ist mit der geeigneten Unterkunft kostenlos.


----------



## cschaeff (13. Dezember 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Bei der Variante wäre es dann besser gleich über den Duranna-Pass nach Küblis, oder? Müsste/könnte man doch mit der Parsennbahn hochfahren.
> Wenn schon Parseen-Bahn dann könnte man (jeweils einen ;-) Abschnitt der Bahnentour (http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php/davos-klosters) einbauen (rüber zum Gotschna und runter - direkt weissfluh und runter) - ob dass noch in die Tagesetappe passt weiss ich nicht.
> Bahn ist mit der geeigneten Unterkunft kostenlos.


Hört sich auch gut an! Geht aber dann eindeutig in Richtung 8-9 Tage Gesamtdauer (gerade mit dem Schlenker übers Schweizer Tor). Auf dem Sofa wird man ja schnell mal euphorisch, aber 7 Tage mit 2.000 HM im Mittel und wirklich hohen, anspruchsvollen Übergängen (Fuorcla Sesvenna, Vallaccia, Suvretta, Keschhütte, Ducanfurgga, Carnäirjoch, Fimberpass) sind (zumindest für mich) die Obergrenze, wo Schinderei und Spaß noch in gesundem Verhältnis stehen. Nicht umsonst wäre so eine Tour bei den meisten Anbietern das höchste Level, und das mit Gepäcktransfer.


----------



## McNulty (13. Dezember 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> 8-9 Tage Gesamtdauer


Wieso? 3500hm ist doch leicht machbar - nein nein Spass. Vorschlag bezog sich auf @Fonsi. Ich habe seinen Vorschlag missinterpretiert und dacht es geht von der Keschkütte an den Ravais-ch-Seen direkt in Sertigtal - das wäre zur Orginaltour sicher einen halben Tag kürzer (siehe ride.ch webcode 5478) - mein Fehler.

Zum Feedback Fahrbarkeit / Spass von the Alps Trail: Ist glaube ich echt mühsam - leichtere Alternative wäre auf der anderen Seite den Landwassertals bis zur Rinerhornbahn (Zügenweg)
Schau mal hier: http://www.gps-tracks.com/338-zügenschlucht-mountainbike-tour-B00174.html

Von Filisur die schmale lila (?) Linie. Von Wiesen auf dem GPS-Track


----------



## cschaeff (13. Dezember 2015)

Hab jetzt noch mal alles auf den neuesten Stand gebracht:

Tag 1 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...n-valduina-fuorclasesvenna-s-charl/105391270/
Gleich zu Beginn ein Schmankerl mit dem Val D'Uina, dann schiebend/tragend auf die Fuorcla Sesvenna und hinab ins Nachbartal nach S-Charl
24 km, 1.800 HM
Übernachtung S-Charl

Tag 2 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ainas-ofenpass-gallo-trela-livigno/105391286/
Tolle trails am zweiten Tag: Costainas, Gallo, Trela versprechen viel Fahrspaß mit wenig Schiebeeinlagen
45 km, 1.700 HM
Übernachtung Livignio

Tag 3 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/sondrio/livigno-vallaccia-viola-poschiavo/105408826/
Vom quirligen Livigno über den einsamen Valaccia und das Val Viola nach Poschiavo
45 km, 1.800 HM
Übernachtung Poschiavo

Tag 4 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...schiavo-bernina-suvrettaloop-bever/105408865/
Der komplette Bernina-Trail + Suvretta Loop - volles Programm
60 km, 2.000 HM (bei Benutzung der Seilbahn Celerina-Marguns)
Übernachtung Bever

Tag 5 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...hhuette-begruen-ducanfurggla-davos/105422344/
Hoch hinaus - die Königsetappe. Keschhütte und Ducanfurggla kosten richtig Körner.
71 km, 2.500 HM
Übernachtung Davos

Tag 6 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/graubuenden/davos-carnaeirjoch-gaschurn/105391904/
Bergeinsamkeit am unbekannten Carnäirjoch
38 km, 1.650 HM
Übernachtung Gaschurn

Tag 7 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...einisjoch-ischgl-fimberpass-sur-en/105391907/
Würdiger Abschluss der Tour mit Zeinisjoch und Fimberpass
60 km, 2.300 HM

7 Fahrtage, 343 km, 13.750 HM, 8 Pässe über 2.500 müNN


----------



## Fonsi (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi Christian,
Abfahrt vom Ducanfurgga würde ich mit S2 bewerten. Ein paar Stellen sind etwas bockig - mit jeweils 5m schieben sind sie jedoch kein Flowkiller. Ducanfurgga ist jedoch nur bei stabiler Wetterlage zu empfehlen, sonst könnte es auf 2600m sehr ungemütlich werden. Alternativ lieber oberhalb der Zügenschlucht nach Davos.
Über das Carnäirjoch bin ich noch nie drüber.
Ride safe!
Fonsi


----------



## cschaeff (14. Dezember 2015)

@Fonsi 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (15. Dezember 2015)

Mein Senf dazu:
Tag 1: Sesvenna-Hütte bis Fuorcla Sesvenna ist alles Schieben/Tragen plus die Schieberei im Val d'Uina, das gibt mehr als 1h. Ist landschaftlich aber sehr schön. In der Abfahrt sind ca. 100hm nicht fahrbar (Felsstufe nach Lai da Sesvenna). Anschliessend folgt ein etwas zu flacher Trail mit etwas zu vielen grösseren Steinen = mühsam. Der (kurze) Rest bis zur Alp Sesvenna ist ein holy Trail.

Tag 4: Ob es eine gute Idee ist, den BerninaTrail von Posciavo bis auf die Bernina zu fahren?

Tag 5: Na dann, viel Glück - ziemlich sportliches Programm. Die Abfahrt von der Keschhütte ist langweilig. Das ist ein ca. 2m breiter Fahrweg. Das bedeutet: 1200hm vernichten für nix. Auf der anderen Seite des Baches hätte es einen Wanderweg, ich weiss aber nicht, ob der fahrbar ist. Eine Alternative wäre die Fuorcla Pischa. Da hat man immerhin 800hm Trail in der Abfahrt. Dafür muss man hochtragen. Die Ducanfurgga in der Abfahrt ist schlicht geil.

Tag 7: Der Fimberpass ist einer meiner Flowfavoriten.


----------



## McNulty (16. Dezember 2015)

olev schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt von der Keschhütte ist langweilig.


Wäre es denn besser Richtung Ravais-ch-Seen abzubiegen und dann durchs Val de Ravais-ch?



olev schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre die Fuorcla Pischa


Auch nicht schlecht:
http://www.gps-touren.ch/01_touren/einzel.php?tourId=577
_"Diese extreme Biketour entstand während einer "Besichtigungstour" über die Fuorcla Pischa, einem wenig benützten Übergang im weitesten Sinne vom Engadin ins Albulatal.
Dieser Übergang ist aber eher eine für Bikes UNGEEIGNETE und WILDE Angelegenheit. Landschaftlich zwar sehr reizvoll, aber auf Grund der zum Teil sehr langen Tragepassagen nur für hartgesottene und trittsichere Biker machbar die ihr Bike auch mal während mehr als einer Stunde tragen und schieben wollen!"_


----------



## McNulty (16. Dezember 2015)

olev schrieb:


> Ob es eine gute Idee ist, den BerninaTrail von Posciavo bis auf die Bernina zu fahren?


Hmmm: Bahn bergauf und dann an den Suvrettaloop-Bever bergauf noch was anhängen, z.B. zur Es-Cha Hütte? Dann am nächsten Tag runter oder dann hoch zur Fuorcla Pischa?
Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten


----------



## olev (16. Dezember 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wäre es denn besser Richtung Ravais-ch-Seen abzubiegen und dann durchs Val de Ravais-ch?
> 
> 
> Auch nicht schlecht:
> ...




Das Val Ravais-ch ist cool, ja. Nach den Seen so ziemlich Highspeed-Geballere. So verpasst man zwar die Kesch-Hütte, aber in Chants gibt's ja auch eine Beiz. Die haben allerdings auch keinen Strom da, also gibt's "nur" Kuchen und kein Glacé.

Ich kenn die Fuorcla Pischa von der anderen Seite und fand sie sehr gut - abgesehen davon, dass man halt recht lange hochtragen muss. Von der Albulastrasse her, müsste sich die Tragerei allerdings in Grenzen halten (350-400hm). Ich würde dann eh nicht bis Chants runter, sondern auf der Alp As-Cha gleich wieder hoch auf die Tschimas da Tisch und dann über den Piz Darlux runtersurfen - nur schafft man dann die Ducanfurgga sicher nicht mehr am selben Tag.

Als weitere Variante könnte man noch die Porta d'Es-Cha angeben. Freunde von mir haben das gemacht. Aber dann muss man über den Porchabella-Gletscher und der ist nicht ohne. 



McNulty schrieb:


> Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten



So ist es


----------



## cschaeff (16. Dezember 2015)

Update zu den Tagen 4 und 5

Tag 4 von Poschiavo mit der Bahn auf den Berninapass und dann wie gehabt die Trails bis Celerina. Dann Seilbahnen (Corviglia Flowtrail, Suvretta-Loop) - Bever und am Ende hoch zur Es-cha Hütte
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou.../tourenplanung-am-16-dezember-2015/105431835/

Tag 5 von der Es-cha über Fuorcla Pischa und Ducanfurggla nach Davos
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou.../tourenplanung-am-16-dezember-2015/105431872/

Tag 5 ALTERNATIV Es-cha - Fuorcla Pischa - Ravais-ch - Sertigpass - Davos
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou.../tourenplanung-am-16-dezember-2015/105432176/

Stimmig?


----------



## olev (16. Dezember 2015)

@tag 4: Die Es-Cha Hütte ist noch 400 unfahrbare Höhenmeter höher als das Ende deines Tracks  Fahrbarer ist: Albulastrasse - Fuorcla Gualdauna. (Oder evtl. schon im Val Bever links weg und über die Fuorcla Crap Alv auf den Albula und dann so zur Hütte? Kenn ich aber nicht. Ich muss nächsten Sommer unbedingt wieder da hin um alles auszuprobieren )

@tag 5 ALTERNATIV Von Chants bis auf den Sertigpass schiebst du wahrscheinlich so ziemlich alles.


----------



## cschaeff (16. Dezember 2015)

olev schrieb:


> @tag 4: Die Es-Cha Hütte ist noch 400 unfahrbare Höhenmeter höher als das Ende deines Tracks  Fahrbarer ist: Albulastrasse - Fuorcla Gualdauna. (Oder evtl. schon im Val Bever links weg und über die Fuorcla Crap Alv auf den Albula und dann so zur Hütte? Kenn ich aber nicht. Ich muss nächsten Sommer unbedingt wieder da hin um alles auszuprobieren )
> 
> @tag 5 ALTERNATIV Von Chants bis auf den Sertigpass schiebst du wahrscheinlich so ziemlich alles.


Gut, dass sich hier jemand auskennt 
Da ich von Bever nach Davos will, ist die Es-cha Hütte in dieser Richtung wohl nicht sinnvoll.
Also aus dem Inntal doch hoch zur Alp Funtauna und über Keschütte - Begrün - Ducanfurggla nach Davos?


----------



## cschaeff (16. Dezember 2015)

oder Bever - Albula Passstraße - Fuorcla Gualdauna - Es-cha - Fuorcla Pischa - Begrün - Ducanfurgga - Davos?


----------



## McNulty (16. Dezember 2015)

hier mal ein Track zum Thema Es-Cha
http://trails.de/tour/es-cha-huette/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (16. Dezember 2015)

olev schrieb:


> ALTERNATIV Von Chants bis auf den Sertigpass schiebst du wahrscheinlich so ziemlich alles


Wenn in die Richtung dann auf deiner alten Abfahrtsroute an der Keschhütte vorbei Richtung Sertigpass. Teilweise sausteiler Wirtschaftsweg.....


----------



## McNulty (16. Dezember 2015)

olev schrieb:


> Ich würde dann eh nicht bis Chants runter, sondern auf der Alp As-Cha gleich wieder hoch auf die Tschimas da Tisch und dann über den Piz Darlux runtersurfen


So?

Edit: Screenshot gelöscht. Track siehe Link Beitrag 46

Bericht mit Anfahrt aus Chant:
http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/bikehike-sertigpass-und-tschimas-la-tisch


----------



## rattlebrain (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Tag 4: Bei der Abfahrt vom Bernianpass Richtung Pontresina nicht runter nach Morteratsch und dann den langweiligen Schotterweg Richtung Pontresina, sondern bei Las Plattas für 300m auf die Straße und dann in der Montebello Kehre (Super Blick zum Piz Palü) gerade aus auf Trail.
Dort immer mit Tendenz zu den "gestrichelten" Wegen runter bis Pontresina und dann beim Bahnhof wieder zurück auf deinen Track.

Nimmt der Lift Marguns-Corviglia Bikes mit? Ich weiß nur von Celerina -Marguns.
http://www.engadin.stmoritz.ch/sommer/de/pauschalenliste/bike_special/
Falls nicht: Alternativ von Celereina auf Weg Richtung Marguns selbst treten und dann rüber zur Corviglia Bahn queren (In großer Kehre, wenn man aus dem Wald kommt, links hinterm Haus gehts runter) ca.300mH recht gemütlich ab Celerina.

Tag 5: Albulastrasse - Fuorcla Gualdauna ist nicht nur fahrbarer, sondern auch richtig schön. Mit klasse Berninaausblick. Von der Es-cha runter Richtung Madulain ist schön, bergauf: no.
Die Es-cha Hütte kann man trotzdem mit einbauen. Vom Abzweig zur Fuorcola Pischa zur Hütte sinds nur ein paar hundert Meter (Strecke, nicht Höhe)


----------



## McNulty (17. Dezember 2015)

Noch mal Es-Cha Hütte (aus http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/es-cha-huette-sac)

_"Die Abfahrt startet nach wenigen hundert Metern mit einem Paukenschlag: Spitzkehre reiht sich Spitzkehre, man kommt sich vor wia auf einem Slalom- Hang, so kurz aufeinanderfolgend sind die Spitzkehren! Ein Leckerbissen für Fahrtechnikfreaks, für alle anderen eine ca. 10-minütige Schiebepassage. Nach der Bachüberquerung beim Punkt 2342 wird’s dann flüssiger und recht flowig.

 Kurz vor der Alp Es-Cha Dadour (Punkt 2120) lohnt es sich, nicht der offiziellen Strecke zu folgen, sondern via Brücke die Talseite zu wechseln und im Gegenhang auf einem schmalen Trail nochmals einige Höhenmeter unter die Räder zu nehmen. Danach gehts über den Punkt 2112 nach Plaun Grond und über die Ruine Guardaval auf schönen Waldtrails nach Madulain runter. ..."_


----------



## rattlebrain (17. Dezember 2015)

@McNulty: der Slalom Hang ist so nicht mehr vorhanden. Als wir 2014 da hinunter sind gab es einen Abzweig nach rechts kurz unterhalb der Hütte. Abzweig Richtung Slalom Hang mit Mäuerchen verbaut. Der soll vermutlich wegen Errosion weder von Fußgängern noch von Bikern weiter genutzt werden. Die neue Umgehung ist ein, auch ganz netter, S0/S1 der weiter unten im Flachen wieder auf den alten Weg trifft.
Trotzdem bergauf mAn nicht zu empfehlen.

die untere Variante haben wir gemacht. Ist auch sehr schön. Allerdings: Von der Alp bis zur Brücke hin gibts eigtl keinen echten Weg. Den Hangtrail nach der Brücke bergauf kann vermutlich aufgrund der Hangneigung (in Fahrtrichtung und seitlich), sowie der Breite nicht jeder fahren (Wir nicht). Man läuft beim Schieben nicht neben sondern hinter dem Rad.
Der erste Teil der Abfahrt (ab Punkt 2112) ist zwar null verblockt. Wegen der Steilheit des Hangs und des engen Radius tendieren die Kehren aber stark Richtung S3 (würd ich sagen) Sind aber nicht viele. Danach wunderschöner Wald- und Wiesenflow.

Geht aber eigtl alles entgegen der @cschaeff Richtung...


----------



## McNulty (17. Dezember 2015)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Geht aber eigtl alles entgegen der
> 
> @cschaeff Richtung...



Ja, die Abfahrt ist nur relevant wenn man einfach einen Zusatzkringel einbauen will oder die weitere Auffahrt an der Hütte abbrechen will / muss - sozusagen ein Puzzle-Stückchen was man einbaut oder eben nicht.

Danke für den Hinweise mit den Switchbacks - nix ist so alt wie das Internet von gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (17. Dezember 2015)

@olev
@rattlebrain
Habe euren "Senf" in Tag 4 und Tag 5 einfließen lassen 

Tag 4 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...celerina-suvrettaloop-bever-es-cha/105431835/

Tag 5 http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...-berguen-ducanfurggla-sertig-davos/105431872/


----------



## McNulty (19. Dezember 2015)

@olev: Könnte man dann auch den Panoramaweg  Bergstation Darlux - Chants nehmen?
Zweite Frage: Du schreibst abbiegen an der Alp As-Cha - da lässt mich die Swiss Topo im Stich - auf welcher Höhe ist das ungefähr?
Auf Höhe 2094 zeigt die Karte ein Brücklein über den Bach und einen Wanderweg hoch. Oder ist das schon zu tief?

Danke im Voraus

McNulty


----------



## olev (21. Dezember 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> @olev: Könnte man dann auch den Panoramaweg  Bergstation Darlux - Chants nehmen?
> Zweite Frage: Du schreibst abbiegen an der Alp As-Cha - da lässt mich die Swiss Topo im Stich - auf welcher Höhe ist das ungefähr?
> Auf Höhe 2094 zeigt die Karte ein Brücklein über den Bach und einen Wanderweg hoch. Oder ist das schon zu tief?
> McNulty



Über die Tschimas da Tisch bin ich noch nie, ich kenne nur Detuned, der diesen Bericht veröffentlicht hat. Und der hat ja schon mal die Fortsetzung des Panorama-Trails gemacht (Lena Secha - Murtel da Lai). Vielleicht geht Darlux - Lena Secha ja auch. Von der Fuorcla Pischa her kommend, würde ich bei deiner Brücke über den Bach, oder evtl. schauen, ob es schon auf 2200m oben geht. Ich habe nicht mehr im Kopf, wie reissend die Bachdurchquerung wäre...


----------



## McNulty (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
der Vollständigkeit halber noch die Variante a la olev:
http://www.gps-tracks.com/Tourenplaner.aspx?Topic=ListItem&Id=109690-4-3666
-> Erweiterung auf 8 Tage

@cschaeff: Beim Übergang Davos - Klosters gibt es noch die Variante die bei der Bahnentour publiziert ist - ist auch ein netter Trail


----------



## cschaeff (6. Januar 2016)

@McNulty 
Kann Deinen track leider nicht öffnnen. Hast Du den freigegeben/veröffentlicht?
7 Tage reichen einfach nicht...


----------



## McNulty (6. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Kann Deinen track leider nicht öffnnen


Anderes Tool
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=giffurigyzrakdng
Ich wollte gps-tracks.com mal ausprobieren, - da kommt Tip Top Swiss Topo als Ausdruck raus und die Höhendaten sollten verlässlich sein - nur mit dem Veröffentlichen hapert es noch.


----------



## McNulty (6. Januar 2016)

Tadatadaaaa:
http://www.gps-tracks.com/tag5-alt2...isch-keschhütte-mountainbike-tour-E06083.html


----------



## cschaeff (7. Januar 2016)

@McNulty 
Und von der Keschhütte über den Sertigpass oder über den Scalettapass nach Davos?
Ducanfurgga hörte sich allerdings auch sehr gut an, die wäre bei der Variante dann gestorben. Und natürlich 1 Tag länger (zumindest für mich...)


----------



## McNulty (7. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ducanfurgga hörte sich allerdings auch sehr gut an


Ja, ohne Zusatztag müsste man sich entweder entscheiden Tschmas da Tisch ODER Ducanfurgga (aufgrnd der etwas unsicheren Wegführung würde ich auch zum zweiteren tendieren).

Bei der Variante "Zusatztag" würde es so weitergehen - kurz hoch und dann die Abfahrt durchs Val da Ravais-ch runter
http://www.gps-tracks.com/tag-5b-alt1-keschhütte-ducanfurgga-davos-mountainbike-tour-E06094.html

Ich bin von deinem Vorschlag minimal abgewichen und habe zwischen Latsch und Stugl die kleine Straße eingeplant.

Im Moment überlege ich noch ob man die Madrisa-Bahn einbauen kann /soll / will. Dann am Vormittag Bahn in Davos hoch zum Weißfluhjoch, Panoramaweg rüber zur Parseenhütte, weiter Gotchnabergstation (bis dahin ca. 150 hm) und auf einer der Bahnentourenabfahrten nach Klosters - Madrisabahn hoch und nach Schlappin rüber... Ich plan das mal


----------



## McNulty (9. Januar 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich plan das mal


Hier eine "abfahrtsorientierte Variante". Seilbahnbahnbereinigt: ca 1600 hm hoch, 4000hm runter
http://www.gps-tracks.com/t6_alt1-davosbahnentrails-klosters-gaschurn-mountainbike-tour-E06095.html

Achtung: Die Madrisa-Bahn macht Mittagspause: 12:20-13:30

Ich weiß, soviel Bahn ist nicht jedermanns/frau Sache - aber die Etappe ist auch mit Bahn knackig - und wer nicht mag nimmt den Vorschlag vom Chef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (9. Januar 2016)

Also ich werde mal die 7 Tage anpeilen und hier einen kleinen Reisebericht schreiben, wenn wir zurück sind. Solte bei gutem Wetter eine wirklich schöne Runde werden 
@McNulty Die Bahnentour ist bestimmt spannend, nur bringt mich so was immer aus dem "Abenteuermodus" raus, wenn ich mich nach irgendwelchen Abfahrtszeiten von Bahnen richten muss. Das ist mir zu viel Zivilisation. Zudem erarbeite ich mir die Abfahrten lieber selber, das ist irgendwie ein anderes Erlebnis. Aber jeder nach seiner Fasson


----------



## McNulty (10. Januar 2016)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu Tag 2: Die "normalen" Touren gehen eher über die Alp Buffalora. Du hast in deinem Track eine elegante Abkürzung - ist das fahrbar?

Edit Screenshot gelöscht. Cschaeff hat seinen Track angepasst

Viele Grüße

McNulty


----------



## cschaeff (10. Januar 2016)

Wir sind damals von der Alp Mora zum Ofenpass (also in umgekehrter Richtung). Zur Straße runter war es schon sehr steil. Ich rechne mal mit 30 Minuten schieben. Weiter Richtung Jufplaun ist es dann flach und gut zu fahren. Hier mal ein Foto oberhalb Jufplaun


----------



## McNulty (10. Januar 2016)

Danke


----------



## cschaeff (10. Januar 2016)

Nehme alles zurück! Das Foto passt nicht zu den Höhenlinien auf der Topo-Karte. Wir sind vermutlich doch über die Alp Buffalora 
Weiter Richtung Ofenpass sah es so aus:


----------



## cschaeff (10. Januar 2016)

Blick ins Val Mora von oberhalb Jufplaun


----------



## bobo2606 (10. Januar 2016)

Die Fotos sind meiner Ansicht nach auf der "klassischen" Val Mora - Buffalora - Route gemacht worden. Vom Offenpass aus gibt es auch einen Trail runter nach Buffalora. Es ist der gestrichelte Weg neben der Straße. Aber Achtung!!! Der Einstieg ist nicht leicht zu finden, etwas unscheinbar. Wenn du zu weit links abschweifst, kommst du auf die Route, die du in der Karte geplant hast. Die ist schon mal hier im Forum diskutiert worden. Es wird auf Schiebe-/Trageaufwand hinauslaufen. Wieviel kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich bin bis jetzt immer den "Klassiker" gefahren.
Auf der von dir geplanten Strecke von der Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass würde ich mir den letzten Trailtail sparen. Meines Wissens geht der sehr eng und wurzelig durch eine Latschenfeld. Da ist selbst das Schieben kein Spass. Ich würde auf die letzte Kehre der Ofenpassstraße abfahren und dort dann den letzten Kilometer bzw. 100hm raufstrampeln.

Servus,
bobo


----------



## cschaeff (10. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Info!
Ich bin mir jetzt relativ sicher, das wir auch den "Klassiker" gefahren sind. Wir hatten am Abzweiger kurz überlegt, aber da beginnt ja auch direkt der Nationalpark, wo biken verboten ist. Bei den vielen schönen (legalen) trails in der Schweiz muss das ja nicht sein...
Den trail durch die Latschen werd ich mir wohl sparen, wir haben ja am Tag davor schon "Wandertag" mit Val D'Uina und Fuorcla Sesvenna.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Januar 2016)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> ...Auf der von dir geplanten Strecke von der Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass würde ich mir den letzten Trailtail sparen. Meines Wissens geht der sehr eng und wurzelig durch eine Latschenfeld. Da ist selbst das Schieben kein Spass. Ich würde auf die letzte Kehre der Ofenpassstraße abfahren und dort dann den letzten Kilometer bzw. 100hm raufstrampeln....



Guckst du 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/151-...he-touren-in-pink.720766/page-2#post-12260148
Post 30 bis 32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (11. Januar 2016)

Epische Touren in Pink - immer wieder toll zu lesen. Und jedesmal such ich weil sie im Ladies-Only Bereich versteckt ist


----------



## cschaeff (11. Januar 2016)

@Mausoline 
Sehr schöner Bericht!
Ihr würdet den trail also nochmal fahren...Wir entscheiden das mal spontan... 
Soll ja auch nur die PERFEKTE Tour werden und nicht die EPISCHE


----------



## olev (11. Januar 2016)

@McNulty & elegante Abkürzung: Noch eleganter ist, wenn man vom Ofenpass aus südlich von Il Jalet das kleine Tal hochschiebt (ca. 80hm). Abgesehen von dieser kurzen Schiebepassage und der Querung des Val Murtaröl ist das fahrbar. Ob man von Alp Buffalora bis P. 2157 nicht auch schieben muss (hab das ziemlich steil in Erinnerung), ist ja auch nicht klar.

Südlich von Il Jalet sieht's so aus:





Hier kommt man hoch





Aussicht vom Val Murtaröl richtung Buffalora





Da cruist man weiter


----------



## cschaeff (11. Januar 2016)

@olev 
Vielen Dank, das bau ich ein! 80 HM sind ja überschaubar, zumal man an der Alp Buffalora auch schieben wird (man vernichtet ja vom Ofenpass runter noch mal Höhe). Außerdem kennen wir es schon...


----------



## cschaeff (12. Januar 2016)

Hab jetzt wieder alle Tips/Anregungen eingebaut, der aktuelle Planungsstand befindet sich im ersten post, damit man nicht ewig scrollen muss...
Um weiteres Feintuning wird ausdrücklich gebeten


----------



## McNulty (12. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Um weiteres Feintuning wird ausdrücklich gebeten


Ich bin da noch nicht gefahren - schaue immer nur die Touren der Schweizer Kollegen - also alles nur 2te Hand:

Tag 3: Die Locals bleiben in Richtung Poschiavo länger weiter oben - ist aber nur ein Detail

Edit: Screenshot gelöscht - ist im Track von CSchaeff enthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (12. Januar 2016)

Ist gebucht! Vielen Dank!
Die werden schon wissen, warum die oben lang fahren


----------



## bobo2606 (12. Januar 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich bin da noch nicht gefahren - schaue immer nur die Touren der Schweizer Kollegen - also alles nur 2te Hand:
> 
> Tag 3: Die Locals bleiben in Richtung Poschiavo länger weiter oben - ist aber nur ein Detail
> Anhang anzeigen 452377




Wobei die Serpetinen nach Bosch d'Ain aufwärts meiner Meinung nach nicht fahrbar sind. Ich bin da einmal runter, war gut (Trail) aber bergauf wahrscheinlich zu steil zum Fahren.

Servus,
Bobo


----------



## isartrails (19. Januar 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 452377


Kleine Warnung meinerseits. Diesen Thread, der nur aus einer Nachricht besteht, kennst du?
Die Schweizer verstehen bei Verletzung ihres Karten-Copyrights in der Regel gaaanz wenig Spaß...
Ich würde das wieder löschen.


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich würde das wieder löschen


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe die Screenshots mal gelöscht. Jetzt steht noch was in deinem Zitat...
Was sagst du sonst zu der Tour als alter Schweiz Fan?


----------



## isartrails (20. Januar 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> Was sagst du sonst zu der Tour als alter Schweiz Fan?


Ähh, bin irgendwannmal aus eurer Detaildiskussion ausgestiegen... 
(Bin ja net so der Fan von Kreuz-und-Quer-Touren ohne Sinn und Ziel... )


----------



## cschaeff (20. Januar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ähh, bin irgendwannmal aus eurer Detaildiskussion ausgestiegen...
> (Bin ja net so der Fan von Kreuz-und-Quer-Touren ohne Sinn und Ziel... )


Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## isartrails (20. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> isartrails schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (Bin ja net so der Fan von Kreuz-und-Quer-Touren ohne Sinn und Ziel... )
> ...


Aaaah, sieh an: ein bikender Konfuzianer!
Da bin ich doch eher dem christlichen Abendland verhaftet (der Weg ist die Mühe und am Ziel wartet die Belohnung) und erwidere mit Kafka: "Es gibt ein Ziel, aber keinen Weg. Was wir Weg nennen ist zögern."


----------



## McNulty (15. April 2016)

Verlink
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rout...-pass-da-costainas-und-p-so-vallaccia.798648/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wegb...und-val-da-camp-bernina.710985/#post-12153387


----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
wir sind gerade zurück: 8 Tage-Variante (Zusatzschlenker über den Tschimas da Tisch und Keschhütte) und ich berichte von den eher unbekannten Etappen (nach und nach)

Tag1: Sur En / Sesvenna-Hütte /Fuorcla Sesvenna S-Charl



olev schrieb:


> Tag 1: Sesvenna-Hütte bis Fuorcla Sesvenna ist alles Schieben/Tragen plus die Schieberei im Val d'Uina, das gibt mehr als 1h. Ist landschaftlich aber sehr schön. In der Abfahrt sind ca. 100hm nicht fahrbar (Felsstufe nach Lai da Sesvenna). Anschliessend folgt ein etwas zu flacher Trail mit etwas zu vielen grösseren Steinen = mühsam. Der (kurze) Rest bis zur Alp Sesvenna ist ein holy Trail.



Wir haben ca. 1,5 h getragen (600hm). Runter geht eher auch wenig - bis zu einer Felsstufe ganz gut, dann schon mühsam abklettern, dann wie Olev schreibt: flacher Weg mit großen steinen durch Kuhwiese - eher wenig Freude am Fahren -dauernd bleibt man irgendwo hängen. Von all den "Trage-Übergängen" der mit der kleinsten Belohnung.

Trotzdem super Übergang um die Highlights Val `D'Uina und Costainas miteinander zu verbinden. Abenteuer: 5 Sterne

Tag 2: Kurzes Tragen links am Il Jalet vorbei lohnt sich auf jeden Fall - super Trail 5-6 mal absteigen wg. Steinen/Schotterrutschen/Tobeln sonst ganz gut zum fahren.
Wir hatten hier mal kurz die Diskussion ob man runter bis nach Livigno muss/will. Habe ich jetzt einmal gemacht. Nächstes mal gleich nach Trepalle abdrehen und am nächsten Tag dort starten.

Tag 3: Auffahrt Mottolino um auf der Poschiavoer-Seite noch etwas rumspielen zu können. Passo Vallacia: 30 min fahren, ca, 1 h schieben tragen - Abfahrt richtig toll.
Passo Viola: da hatte ich leider den falschen Track und statt der Bike-Route haben wir den Wanderweg genommen. Da war der Zeitvorteil deutlich dahin. Der Wanderweg ab Rügiul ist dann auch eher mühsam - und trotz Montag stark von Wanderern / Familien / Hunden frequentiert.
Dann waren wir experimentierfreudig und haben versucht von Terzana über den oberen Weg nach La Rösa zu queren. Geht auch *(Edit- das war Sarkaz-Mode: Geht nicht Dreckspfad)* - dauert ca. 1h für 4 km (oder weniger): Trail von La Rösa nach Poschiavo war dann OK.
Beim nächsten Versuch: In Trepalle starten - richtigen Weg nehmen - dann ab Rügiul auf der Forststraße bleiben, in Sfazu in den Bussteigen - hoch zum Bernina und runter nach Poschiavo


----------



## cschaeff (24. Juli 2016)

@McNulty 
Super, vielen Dank für die Infos!
Erspart uns unnötig viel Mühe, wenn wir dann starten.
Bin gespannt auf die Fortsetzung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Weil ich es gerade übers Eisjöchl lese:
Das Runterklettern bei der Stufe nach der Fuorcla Sesvenna empfand ich persönlich als kein Problem.
Aber wenn man da ausrutscht hat man ein Problem (oder nie mehr eins). Ist ungefähr so schwierig wie Passo Zebru. Also eher nichts für Ungeübte.


----------



## cschaeff (24. Juli 2016)

o. k.
Zebru sind wir schon runter, das ging ganz gut. Blöder war die Steilstufe Naturnser Alm - Falkomaialm im Ultental. Da hatten wir Dauerregen und dann einhändig mit dem nassen Radhandschuh am Stahlseil runterrutschen...


----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Tag 4: Poschiavo - Es-Cha Hütte
Start mit der Rätischen Bahn um 8:25.
Bernina-Trail dauert ca. 2,5 h bis Celerina-Marguns. Auf dem Trail ist man immer versucht richtig Gas zu geben. 
Das rächt sich später ein wenig. 
Also erst mal richtig Mittag machen (war aber erst 1/3 des Tages) - Restaurant direkt an der Bergstation Margun ist gut (und SFR-teuer)
und dann auf den Suvretta-Loop.
Dann 15:30 hoch zur Es-Cha Hütte: Richtig hart: 500hm Straße, dann noch mal 400hm Weg - erst schieben, ab der Fuorcla Gualdauna 
kann man wieder einiges fahren.
Ankunft Hütte 18:20 - Abendessen um 18:30 perfektes Timing.
Hütte ist sehr nett, tolles Panorama, Sanitär und Lager eher "basic"

Routenoptimierung;
Ein Schweizer hat uns noch den Tip gegeben das man in Madulain hochfahren kann und dann über einen Höhenweg zur Albula-Passstraße queren kann und so ein paar Kehren abkürzen kann. Wegführung war aber auf der Karte nicht eindeutig und wir wollten uns nicht durchsuchen. Evt. ein Versuchwert oder @olev fragen

Tag 5: Hütte - Fuorcla Pischa - Tschimas da Tisch - Darlux Panoramaweg - Keschhütte
Exterm Exterm: 2000hm , davon fast 2000hm getragen oder geschoben - runter fast alles fahrbar.
Also:
*ca. 300hm tragen* zur Fuorla Pischa dann 50 hm runter schieben und fahren bis auf 2100m - Hochalpiner trail
*ca. 700hm tragen* auf den Tschimas da Tisch
danach *Traum Kammtrail - fahrbar - die Mutter aller Kammtrails - Monster-Panorama*
Bissige Bemerkung - dagegen ist der Schartl-"Kamm"-Trail absolut McDonalds-Kindergeburtstag
Dann auf dem Darluxer Panoramaweg meist flach rüberschieben und runter zum Weg zur Keschhütte
*ca. 600hm Schieben*
Der Weg ist so grob und steil, dass ich versucht war statt zu schieben das Bike zu tragen.
Angeblich fahren hier Leute - entweder E-Biker oder eisenharte Schweizer - ich nicht.
Gegen Ende kann man ein wenig fahren.
Keschhütte hat (genau) eine Dusche - und sehr nette Wirtsleut.
*Wo sind die restlichen 400 hm?* Weiss ich nicht - irgendwo dazwischen. Aber wir an dem Tag definitiv kaum was im Sattel bergauf gefahren

Klingt von den Rahmendaten eher krank - aber wenn man schon da ist und das Wetter passt....
Once in a lifetime

Tag 6:
Keschhütte - Val da Ravais - Chants - Ducanfurgga - Sertig Dörfli - Davos
Wieder schöner alpiner Trail nach Chants
Straße nach Latsch - Stugl
In Latsch letzte Verpflegungsmöglichkeit im Restauraunt Schmid (?)
Nach Stugl sind wir auf der Straße geblieben.
Auffahrt zum Ducanfurgga zum Teil recht steil, dann geht der Weg in einen Trail über bei dem man oft leichter schiebt.
Die letzten 500hm (evt. auch etwas mehr) schieben / tragen.
Abfahrt dann wieder alpiner Trail. Eine etwas knifflige steile "Rutschsandhang-Stelle.
Danach - sorry für die Wiederholung -* die Mutter aller Flowtrails*. Über ein paar Kilometer(!) im Hochgebirge(!): Bremsen auf - Augen auf und ab geht die Post - feiner Schotter- mit Pumptrackeinlagen - kleine Sprunghügel - ganz krasser Schei.... Wir konnten
es kaum glauben.
Sertig-Dörfli: Flucht vor Gewitter - Abfahrt über die Straße
Letzte Überraschung des Tages: Unterkunft "Zum Ochsen": Fairer Preis - klasse Zimmer - total serviceorientiert und nett.
Überraschung weil: Sieht von aussen ziemlich kaschemenmässig aus.

Tag 7
Davos - Carnaira-Joch - Partennen
Schon am Vortag war das Wetter eher wechselhaft. Deshalb den Plan Davoser Panoramatrail noch einzubauen geändert - Direktabfahrt über Trail nach Klosters - Auffahrt Madrisa-Bahn. Im Nachhinein: hätte auch zeitlich nicht gepasst - die 2,5+ Stunden hätten hinten heraus echt wehgetan. 
Dann Bike-Trail 72 Richtung Zügenhüttli. Ist ab dem höchsten Punkt ein netter Trail. Man sollte aber auf Höhe 2007m direkt rechts nach Schlappin abfahren - wir sind weiter geradeaus Richtung Schlappiner Joch. Doppelter Fehler: Ab dem Abzweig fast nur nach schieben bis zum Abzweig Schlappiner Joch - danach neuer Weg runter Richtung Schlappin: Steiler neuer Forstweg - alle 50m Baumstämmchen (ohne Rinde) schräg oder quer zum Wasser ableiten - sehr nervig. Ob der Abzweig besser ist weiss ich nicht - aber ist direkter und schlimmer geht nimmer ;-)
Auffahrt und Übergang Carnaira-Joch nach den letzten Tagen fast einfach. Teilweise steiler Forstweg, dann ca. eine Stunde hochtragen und wein wenig wieder runter. 
Danach kann man viel fahren - Tübinger Hütte haben wir uns gespart - sind dann vom Track abgewichen und dem Schild "Gaschurn" gefolgt.
Das war keine gute Idee - recht verblockter, schmaler und Steiler Wanderpfad.
Unten geht der Track in die Garneraschlucht (Wegweiser Gaschurn über Tobel): Sowohl von oben als auch von unten sah dass nicht fahrbar aus:
Von oben: Sehr schmaler Weg mit Stahlseilgeländer. Wir sind dann über die steile Forststraße runter. Von unten: Da sah man nur eine
schmierige Holztreppe in Falllinie. Evt geht das - wir hatten keine Lust mehr und sind oberhalb der Straße den Wegweisern Partennen gefolgt.
Unterkunft Partenner Hof: Riesenportionen, kleiner Preis, Monster-Frühstücksbuffet (mit Sekt ;-)


Tag 8
Partenen - Zeinisjoch - (lift) Idalp - (Lift) Viderjoch - Zeblasjoch - Fimberpass
Nix besonderes - @cschaeff: Ich würde in der Auffahrt zum Zeinisjoch auf der Straße bleiben - du hast zwei Wanderweg-Abkürzer die
runter mehr Sinn machen als rauf.
Dann ab Galtür dem "Talweg" folgen - macht mehr Spaß als Straße.
Der Trail zum (recht neu hergerichtet) und vom Zeblasjoch ist immer wieder klasse.
Fimberpass mit der Übung auch eher einfach.
Der Wanderweg ab Sinestra ist dann schon ein klein wenig nervig. - die zwei sind Hängebrücken frisch renoviert.
Dann Tip des Tages: Am Campingplatz in Sur En nett fragen - duschen gehen und heimfahren

Heimfahrt:
Pizza in Prutz in der Felsenburg


----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Und natürlich nocheinmal ein dickes Dankeschön ans Forum und besonders @cschaeff für Initiative, Idee, Planung, Dokumementation und   @olev , @Fonsi und die anderen für den Input und die Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## cschaeff (24. Juli 2016)

Das nenn ich mal Pionierarbeit 
Nach Deiner Beschreibung also ein echtes Abenteuer?!
2.000 HM schieben/tragen ist brutal, ich plane wohl doch besser einen Ruhetag ein


----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Die Übergänge waren alle (bis auf den Trela) ziemlich alpin.


----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Noch ein paar Fotos:
Blick zur Fuorcla Sesvenna:






Beim Abklettern:


----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Tag 3 Suvretta-Loop






Tag 4:
Fuorcla Pischa





Suchbild:





Abstieg von der Fuorcla Pischa





Aufstieg zum Tschimas:





Tschimas da Tisch: Rechts vom Schnee kann man fahren





Rückblick auf den Kamm:


----------



## McNulty (24. Juli 2016)

Noch ein paar Impressionen:
Abfahrt Keschhütte:





Abstieg Canaira-Joch





Abfahrt Zeblas-Joch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

